# Surf Fishing Access



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm really liking this surf fishing forum and would like to try it one day. Where can I go and not get stuck? I drive a 2500HD w/out four wheel drive. I live in NW Houston and bay fish anywhere between Galveston and Freeport, so anywhere between is fine. Thanks!


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

*SLP*

Give San Luis Pass a try. I usually fish the Galveston side, and have had good luck just about every trip there. Be aware of the "no wading" signs and pay attention to them b/c the pass is super dangerous about currents and undertows. Keep your wits about you, and best of luck if you go!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Being new to surf fishing I would stay away from San luis pass. It can be dangerous and even take your life. Try surfside or bryan beach... You can even try the surfside jetty.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

You can drive from surfside to SLP and east of SLP on Galveston Island without 4WD most of the time, especially this time of year. The sand gets loose and it is easy to get stuck when it is hot, doesn't rain and gets lots of vehicle traffic.

Between all of the rain and the super high tide 2 Saturdays ago, the driving is really easy now.

I drive a 2wd truck(it is a Ford however  ) and surf fish a couple of times a month and have never gotten stuck. The only time I wouldn't drive on the beach was a few weeks last summer when it hadn't rained in awhile, the sargassum made it impossible to drive close to the water and the joy riding 4wd drive guys had the small section you could drive on all torn up.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Surfside is a good option. I drive in a 2 wheel drive there and haven't had any issues. You can always pack a shovel and a couple 2x4's to be safe just in case you do get stuck.


----------



## jbird8791 (Feb 1, 2013)

I hit surfside and Bryan regularly in my 2 wheel drive F-150. Never had a problem since I matured and stopped seeing if I could get through a tough spot. I live in Katy and take hwy 99 south and cut through by Brazos bend park to 288. It takes me an hour and 20 min to be on the sand.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Crystal beach, west beach pocket parks, and surfside all are good.


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

*don't go to san luis pass if you are new to this*

Seriously. Stay away.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Quintana, Bryan, Sargent, and Surfside beaches are all good. Always pack the shovel and some 2x4's just incase. I see a lot of cars and 2wd trucks on the beaches all the time. These are good beaches to start on. Best of Luck!:texasflag


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Why is surf fishing at San Luis Pass so dangerous?


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Surf fishing at San Luis Pass is dangerous,constant tide changes,bottom changes,current changes,the pass has claimed many lives over the years.I fish there a lot,but for the sake of safety i wear a pfd.As i tell everyone all the drowning victims there have one thing in common,none were wearing life jackets that i know of.The currents at the pass are dangerous.


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Jawbreaker said:


> Surf fishing at San Luis Pass is dangerous,constant tide changes,bottom changes,current changes,the pass has claimed many lives over the years.I fish there a lot,but for the sake of safety i wear a pfd.As i tell everyone all the drowning victims there have one thing in common,none were wearing life jackets that i know of.The currents at the pass are dangerous.


And these are people who are wade fishing or the guys who are walking out to cast? If it was that dangerous why not just cast from the shore line?

Not trying to be insensitive.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have had the current there go from stagnant to ripping in less than a half hour.The bottom changes,you can be in waist deep water and step off in a hole the next step.With a current running you are in trouble fast.With that said i do wade fish the pass,but always with a life jacket on.I can swim with the best of the folks of my age group,but i am not invincible or the swimmer i once was.San Luis pass is the most dangerous place to wade fish without a pfd on the entire Texas coast in my opinion.I cannot stress enough the place has taken many lives,please be careful and hope you get your line stretched good where ever you fish,thank you for your service!


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Jawbreaker said:


> hope you get your line stretched good where ever you fish,thank you for your service!


Thanks Jawbreaker. I will be home to Texas soon! Can't wait to get out there and catch some big fish!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Here Fish said:


> Give San Luis Pass a try. I usually fish the Galveston side, and have had good luck just about every trip there. Be aware of the "no wading" signs and pay attention to them b/c the pass is super dangerous about currents and undertows. Keep your wits about you, and best of luck if you go!


The guy is a newbie to surf fishing and you recommend he head to SLP?!? SLP is a big pain in the rear to fish on most days and can be very dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. Not to mention the need for a 4x4 a majority of the time. Not the place at all for a new guy without a 4X4.

Surfside or Bryan beach are much better choices IMO.

-SA


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

sharkinaggie said:


> The guy is a newbie to surf fishing and you recommend he head to SLP?!? SLP is a big pain in the rear to fish on most days and can be very dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. Not to mention the need for a 4x4 a majority of the time. Not the place at all for a new guy without a 4X4.
> 
> Surfside or Bryan beach are much better choices IMO.
> 
> -SA


^^ What he said, I was born in Freeport and fished from Quintana to SLP my entire life. The currents, tides, holes, sand bars and swirling water make SLP a complete pain and people drown there every year. Go to Surfside or take a right on Quintana and head towards the mouth. Post up, cast out and pop a top


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Fishing SLP on the freeport side is NOT that big of a deal... don't get no deeper than ankle deep and you'll be ok. Me personally though? It was never a hotspot for me and there are better places to fish, especially if SLP is crowded.


----------

